# In general, do you prefer the company of your own or the opposite sex?



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Which sex do you prefer to be around -- your own or the opposite? When I say "in general", I'm not talking about dating. Rather, I'm asking with which sex you're more comfortable, with which sex you would choose to spend most of your time and which sex toward which you find yourself gravitating for the most part. Also, I'm not necessarily talking about friendships, since a lot of us don't have and can't make friends. Rather, if you were given the choice to be in a room of people, and the other people all had to be of the same sex, would it be your own or the opposite? Why do you think you prefer that sex?

For myself, as a man, I heavily prefer the company of women. I believe this goes back to my homebody nature as a kid. I was mainly around my mom and my first "friends" (really just neighbors with whom I hung out sometimes) were girls. Men intimidated me, and I didn't like going places with my dad or brother. I had some male friends but I never developed much of a chummy friendship with anyone. I don't know how to explain it, but being around women is just easier, more natural. With men who are not in my family, it's too much of a "grr" thing, and I feel inferior. It's been so long (like 25 years) since I've had anything approaching a "friend" that I feel I might be able to have a male friend, but I simply feel more comfortable around women, and if I have a choice to whom I speak in any given social situation, it's a woman.

What say you? I have a feeling about which way this poll will go.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would prefer the company of females, but I never get it. I'm much more nervous around women, but I would prefer to be in their company. Unfortunately I've never had a female friend.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't care if it is a male or a female just as long as we enjoy each other's company. I am typically not friends with females because of sexual tension; they either have boyfriends; they have no interests in common with me; I dislike their personalities. The likelihood I'd have a female friend over a male friend is probably 1 to 10 probability. I am open to having female friends. The female friends I have now are either my neighbors or my friend's mom, of which are much older and no sexual tension.

I am a male and I don't mind having friends with either sex.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Girls can really size each other up and not necessarily in the innocent trying to read if you're a good person way. Guys are so much more laid back. No games.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Guy friends i guess, never really had female friends so i wouldn't really know how to act around them.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the company of guys, if they have that personality that I get on with - I find girls really *****y, not all though!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I prefer male company - i feel less judged, and i have a sense of humour that usually only guys get. I have female friends, but only about 5 close female friends.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm, this is a good question. I guess at different times I could go for either one. When i'm feeling adventurous and just wanting to not take anything too seriously, I prefer the company of guys. Also when I want to talk about certain things, I prefer talking to a guy. When it's either sexy time, or I want to talk about very deep and vulnerable feelings, definitely female company. The only male I was ever able to feel comfortable enough to tell him about how depressed I was, was my best friend back in Belize, he is more like a brother though. No friends now though...


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I am ever so slightly biased toward befriending men. But for the most part, I'd say it doesn't matter. Either sex can be disrespectful..and to be honest, even when there is a bit of leering or I occasionally fall under the "male gaze", it's so much more straightforward in my mind than some of the implicit rules in many female groups. 
I often feel more like a 'guy' mentally, anyway. Whether or not that's true, it seems to positively effect my comfort level around them.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I prefer male company.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I prefer the company of females in basically every facet of life.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, men prefer the company of women, and women prefer the company of men. 
*Cue the montage of lengthy calculations and science experiments.
...Eureka!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

That depends. But for right now, i'm my own.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Well the results speak for itself...clearly people tend to prefer the company of the opposite sex....maybe it's instinctive haha

I also like to hang out with guy friends 90% of the time. There's less jealousy/competition. Also, I just find them more laid back and easy to talk to. Girls are more mushy about certain subjects, so yeah boys rule, girls drool haha


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I tend to prefer to socialize with guys because they are usually easier to talk to and gossip less. Also because I'm not interested in dating them, so there is no romantic anxiety. But I like the company of girls who are down to earth and funny, it's just not often you find someone like that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I prefer no company.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Own sex. I'd rather be in the company of a group of guys than a group of women, I think I'd be eaten alive by the ladies lol. However in a one on one situation I'd say a woman would probably be better to talk to, there's just some things you can't talk about with the same sex. Certain topics are off limits and you can't be as open with the guys, so it's too bad I don't have any female friends to talk to IRL. Oh well there are some nice friendly ladies to talk to on here at least.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

seafolly said:


> Girls can really size each other up and not necessarily in the innocent trying to read if you're a good person way. Guys are so much more laid back. No games.


Agreed. I don't want to be stereotyping but I still am. I really do believe females are a lot more sensitive. And that generally annoys me. Guys are able to handle jokes. And they don't get up in arms about everything and anything. They're a lot more easy to understand.



jhanniffy said:


> I like the company of guys, if they have that personality that I get on with - I find girls really *****y, not all though!


Yeah, not all of them. But a fair few can get like that.

Personally though, I'm actually not too sure.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Female friends are definitely more understanding and are much easier to be around.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

As a whole men make better friends (for me). There are plenty of exceptions, but I find women too easily offended, and not especially loyal or trustworthy. Perhaps this is just me, but while I'm straight, I have a better time when I'm out with an all-male group of friends rather than when their are women present.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

There's only one person whose company I enjoy any more frequently than once per month, and that's my girlfriend. You could say that means I should answer opposite, but honestly? All of her friends are annoying as hell. I think the correct answer for me would be "neither".


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

It's hard for me to choose. Interest wise I get along with guys a lot better. But I've met a lot of cool girls too. I think with women as a whole, we tend to lack the comradery that men have. Which leads to the unpleasant behavior. I try not to view all girls as being that way because I've met girls that were really cool and not the jealous nasty type that everyone thinks of.

It's ironic that the girls that always talk about how much they hate girls and how all of them are big b*tches are usually pretty b*tchy themselves. Knew a lot of girls that would always say this and it usually said a lot about them. I've met some pretty irritable guys too, so on the douche factor, I'd say both are pretty equal. 

The only thing that sucks about the opposite sex is of course sexual tension for no reason. I'll admit to having that. I dunno. Can't I like both?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My only friend is a girl so I voted that.

I prefer my own company mostly though. People are ****ed up.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I prefer the company of females, but am more comfortable around males. 

Though when I was younger I was more comfortable around females for some reason. Even had a few good female friends. But now since I'm not really around them that much they seem kinda foreign to me.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd prefer socializing with girls who won't judge me on stupid stuff, like the fact that I am tall and skinny, and won't refuse to be my friend because I'm not brad pitt, one of those doofus who drives a 2011 [insert random here] and plays crappy manafactured pop trash music and works under the table at a sports bar, mainstream movie actors, or a wall street CEO with tattoos and an abusive personality.

I think I just crossed off 99.5% of them sadly.....


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I find it easier to get on with guys, I seem to have more common interests with them.
I'm not a 'girl talk' kind of girl I guess.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It makes no difference to me. I'm equally awkward with both sexes.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer the company of guys.. We just get along better, and connect easier. My best friend is male. And he's the only person I can actually feel comfortable with. My closest female friend and I don't have that same connection, and I find it difficult to keep the conversation going.. Also, I have a class with all females, and I've noticed all of the cliques that developed. And there's only me and one other girl who got left out.. v.v


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> I'd prefer socializing with girls who won't judge me on stupid stuff, like the fact that I am tall and skinny, and won't refuse to be my friend because I'm not brad pitt, one of those doofus who drives a 2011 [insert random here] and plays crappy manafactured pop trash music and works under the table at a sports bar, mainstream movie actors, or a wall street CEO with tattoos and an abusive personality.
> 
> I think I just crossed off 99.5% of them sadly.....


No, you're in luck. That would be pretty much most girls who have at least a chance of accepting you for who you are and liking you for it. Might help if you didn't assume things about the people you meet before you meet them. That might clear things up and make things a bit easier. But I've never seen a girl run away from a tall and skinny guy.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've met some pretty strange people in my time. The girls I have known are...dramatic to say the least. There were these two girls that were best friends, one girl's dad was ill, and another girl's dad was in an accident. Both were so drowned in their own self pity, that they refused to give attention and sympathy to the other, so they got into this big feud and refused to apologise to each other. One thought their problem was worse than the other. Times this craziness by about 6, and you've got the *****y drama that was the girls at my school :roll

I don't judge the entire female race on these few people though. I just thought it would be an amusing story to share with you :teeth

I find both sexes equally entertaining to be around. Although, I guess it would be nice to socialise with more females.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, folks. A lot of you have been focusing on friends, but to clarify, I'm talking about in general contact. It could be a cashier at a supermarket, your doctor, co-worker, etc.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Females in general, as both friends and strangers. I have an easier time to bond with women I think.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I tend to get on better with women as friends, though i haven't really met any cool guys recently so it could just be that. As coworkers it completely depends on the individual.. men and women can both be awesome or horrible in their own ways.

Definitely, definitely want a male doctor though lol.


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

It really doesn't matter for me, I have had a few good friends over the years and a couple of them were female and I didn't seem to be different.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

IcedOver said:


> Thanks for all your replies, folks. A lot of you have been focusing on friends, but to clarify, I'm talking about in general contact. It could be a cashier at a supermarket, your doctor, co-worker, etc.


Well since you put it that way, as a single straight male I'd like to be in general contact with women as much as possible. Women tend to kinder and more understanding then men anyway.

That said, I find it about 100x easier to get on with guys than girls. However, I can't fight nature.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I really prefer to be around women. I have guy friends, but usually I dont like their other male friends. I think a lot of guys are content with their own ignorance, and watching other men try to prove their manliness(usually to themselves) is really disgusting. I think women tend to be more real


this is pretty much how i feel. i like to hang out with someone who isn't obsessed with showing dominance over me.

i feel much more comfortable interacting with girls than boys (though of course i'm petrified of interacting w/either). i've always been able to get on better with girls because i can talk to them the way i can't talk to guys. they'd just make fun of me, but women (and the few gay guys i've known) seem to just be sooo much less concerned with one-upping me or making themselves feel good at my expense.

i've always felt more like a girl in my mind, too. not like i want a sex-change, just that i can relate to their energy more than i can all that macho s***.
i have had a few guy friends that were close, and sort of like-minded, but then i have to get on with their friends, too, which i can't stand.

bottom line; i can't stand most people- boy or girl- but the best relationships i've had have been with girls. if they know i don't want to sex them, there's no reason for either of us to feel uncomfortable.
all i'd like that i don't have, really, is a girl _friend_.



madwabaunsee said:


> Well... I gave this question a lot of thought. The indesision caused my anxiety level to skyrocket. I pass.


:lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer my own sex because I feel like I can relate to them better and I have less anxiety around them.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> I like the company of guys, if they have that personality that I get on with - I find girls really *****y, not all though!


THIS. I also have many interests that guys like: playing video games, computers, preferring action/gangster/mystery/science based tv shows& movies over reality TV, editing music etc. They also seem more laid back and less judgemental. The only girly side of me is that I like to shop and do haircare :um.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Men. I think.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Females. I've always been a very emotional, soft person. I find I can relate more to that than the constant crap that groups of "typical" guys do.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Females. I've always been a very emotional, soft person. I find I can relate more to that than the constant crap that groups of "typical" guys do.


 This....but at the same time, I feel more comfortable around guys and less pressure and judgement. If I want to talk about my feelings and whatnot, then female. If I want to just hang out and whatever, then guys. Women aren't really in my life *sigh*, but I would prefer females at the end of the day because I'm emotional and sometimes you just don't want to hold everything up inside and want somebody to listen and understand your feelings.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I sometimes prefer being around men because they are less likely to be gossipy. However, I do enjoy hanging around women who are down to earth and not gossipy. I think American society pits women against each other so this makes it hard for some women to trust each other.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I tend to get along better with women. Usually I have more in common with them then guys my age. I guess that really isn't saying much tho, as I barely hangout with anyone.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

This stereotype of girls being more understanding, I've never found that to be true. In fact, most girls I know are far more tactless than the guys I know. I generally don't care about the sex of the person I may be hanging out with, but they usually tend to be guys more often.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys. Most of my good friends are dudes, despite going to an all-girls school :b I don't know why I tend to get on better with them. I've found that they're generally more easy going and easy to talk to. Girls can be quite catty. Can't think of a time when a male friend has really let me down badly but I definitely can for female friends. In my experience girls are far more two-faced.

That said, some of my best friends have been girls and they're lovely people. Nothing better than a good girl friend. Just depends I guess... but if I met two strangers, one of each sex, I'd probably feel more comfortable around the guy.


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

Losm said:


> Guys. Most of my good friends are dudes, despite going to an all-girls school :b I don't know why I tend to get on better with them. I've found that they're generally more easy going and easy to talk to. Girls can be quite catty. Can't think of a time when a male friend has really let me down badly but I definitely can for female friends. In my experience girls are far more two-faced.
> 
> That said, some of my best friends have been girls and they're lovely people. Nothing better than a good girl friend. Just depends I guess... but if I met two strangers, one of each sex, I'd probably feel more comfortable around the guy.


I feel more comfortable around girls, maybe its because the chat is a wider variety whereas with guys its either about drink, sex or cars or something! or maybe I feel like it has to be like that. I don't class myself as having any 'really good' guy friends. The guy who I would have called my best mate for over 20 years never bothers with me anymore now, and isn't there much when I needed someone. Like when my parents divorced his reply was "**** one", when I actually wanted a bit more chat than that..

I get on well with girls but previous girlfriends would have got jealous of my friendship with other girls and they would have basically made me choose, them or friends, ended up them... so lost alot of friends that way. Always said I'd never choose like that again. I'm starting to go out more with a few fellas but we only really talk when we are out - like to arrange to play snooker or something I would text his gf about it etc. as he doesn't text or answer phone much etc. but its been good for me to go out and play golf or snooker with someone.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Prefer the company of (interesting) guys. I can't stand talking to self-obsessed drama-loving drones...female or male. From what I've found (at least in this area), there are more females that fit into the narcissistic & catty category.


----------

